# overflow tank



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Im going to be running a 400 engine around 500hp in my 65gto, my question is should I install a overflow tank. I purchased a aluminum radiator and I plan on using Evans coolant which as you all know id $xpensive so I dont want to lose any. Whats the best setup? Over flow back into the bottom line into the radiator or just a plastic jug that it overflows into? Those chrome puke tanks are nice looking.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's what I used it's polished stainless I believe from Ebay, found a Pontiac bubble decal to dress it up. You definitely want one and if go to a track to race I'm pretty sure they require one, you can do better than a plastic jug 👍


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

They all have 2 ports out the bottom wheredo they go ? I dont get where they go. The old plastic had one in at the top and that was it.

Here's what I used it's polished stainless I believe from Ebay, found a Pontiac bubble decal to dress it up. You definitely want one and if go to a track to race I'm pretty sure they require one, you can do better than a plastic jug 👍
View attachment 144544
View attachment 144545
View attachment 144546

[/QUOTE]


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Here's what I used it's polished stainless I believe from Ebay, found a Pontiac bubble decal to dress it up. You definitely want one and if go to a track to race I'm pretty sure they require one, you can do better than a plastic jug 👍
> View attachment 144544
> View attachment 144545
> View attachment 144546


Looks great


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Droach6498 said:


> They all have 2 ports out the bottom wheredo they go ? I dont get where they go. The old plastic had one in at the top and that was it.
> 
> Here's what I used it's polished stainless I believe from Ebay, found a Pontiac bubble decal to dress it up. You definitely want one and if go to a track to race I'm pretty sure they require one, you can do better than a plastic jug 👍
> View attachment 144544
> ...


[/QUOTE]
As you can see it fills from the bottom and the other tube is an overflow for for the tank, so water comes out of the radiator fills the can when it cools the fluid gets sucked back into the radiator.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Droach6498 said:


> They all have 2 ports out the bottom wheredo they go ? I dont get where they go. The old plastic had one in at the top and that was it.
> 
> Here's what I used it's polished stainless I believe from Ebay, found a Pontiac bubble decal to dress it up. You definitely want one and if go to a track to race I'm pretty sure they require one, you can do better than a plastic jug 👍
> View attachment 144544
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The lower braided connection in Baaad's photo is were the overflowed coolant enterers the overflow tank. The tube that is sticking down actually extends up through the overflow tank and approaches the cap at the top (internally). This acts like an air vent that allows the air inside to escape as overflow coolant enters or air to be drawn in as the coolant is sucked back to the radiator. This keeps the tank from pressurizing (the lid is air tight) and it also acts like an overflow-overflow in case it's not sized properly. You can see some rust and moisture in the photo where mist or oveflowed-overflow has escaped. I will run a short piece of hose from the vent tube down below the frame to keep any residuals from making a spot on the core or frame. The other end of this hose is just open to maintain the venting needs.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Much better explanation than mine and I have had it over filled a couple of times then ran hot and she overflowed, I saw the water marks after I posted and need to clean that up...the hose extension is a good idea and I think I have some small clear tubing to use that for, thanks for the tip


----------

